# Hunter Ordered to Pay $18M in Calif. Fire



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Hunter Ordered to Pay $18M in Calif. Fire

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=995167

REDDING, Calif. (AP) -- A lost hunter who started a forest fire in northern California while trying to keep warm was ordered to pay $18.2 million in restitution Wednesday. 

The fire in the Mendocino National Forest burned 6,058 acres and cost $33 million to suppress, authorities said. The restitution covers the U.S. Forest Service's cost of fighting the fire and restoring the burned area, prosecutors said.

Jason Hoskey, 26, of Willows, lit a campfire when he got lost hunting on Sept. 27, 2003. The fire spread after he fell asleep. Flames had been banned in the area because of extreme fire danger. Prosecutors said Hoskey also violated the ban by smoking several cigarettes. 

Hoskey pleaded no contest in September to a federal misdemeanor of leaving a fire burning or unattended. 

Besides the restitution ordered at his sentencing, Hoskey was banned from the Mendocino National Forest for five years.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I'm not sure how to feel about this...

Lost? Responsibility not to get lost? Lost? Fell asleep? Lost?

I guess I'm not sure the punishment fits the crime - carelessness. Lost -who wants to get lost?


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Give me a f'n break here. 18 million? You should just sentence the dude to jail time. How the hell is one to come up with that much money in ones life. COME ON! What is this world coming to?


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Moral of the story is, don't get lost, if you do then you should freeze to death not start a fire  Yeah 18 million ok do you take checks :evil: 

AW


----------

